# shrimps water changes and shock TDS



## Razvan Virna (May 29, 2018)

anyone had any problems doing a water change to lower tds without drip acclimation?
I am doing a water change to lower my tds from 210 to 160 and i did it in two days with 25-30% water volume in each turn.(after first water change it was 190 after the second it was 170).
I was thinking doing it once with a 50% water change to drop it from 220-to 150.
Anyone had any problems with TDS going lower? Tank is with caridina and neocaridina


----------



## powderwt (Apr 21, 2017)

Razvan Virna said:


> anyone had any problems doing a water change to lower tds without drip acclimation?
> I am doing a water change to lower my tds from 210 to 160 and i did it in two days with 25-30% water volume in each turn.(after first water change it was 190 after the second it was 170).
> I was thinking doing it once with a 50% water change to drop it from 220-to 150.
> Anyone had any problems with TDS going lower? Tank is with caridina and neocaridina


Ive done a water change to lower my TDS but it wasn't THAT drastic, however, I found the TDS wasn't so much the part I needed to worry about so much as, the KH and GH were the key components to monitor. 

I don't really even measure TDS so much anymore except to get a ballpark of if I have my RO remineralizers correctly, and even then I'm still testing the GH/kh after to make sure I have it where I want it.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Razvan Virna (May 29, 2018)

powderwt said:


> Ive done a water change to lower my TDS but it wasn't THAT drastic, however, I found the TDS wasn't so much the part I needed to worry about so much as, the KH and GH were the key components to monitor.
> 
> I don't really even measure TDS so much anymore except to get a ballpark of if I have my RO remineralizers correctly, and even then I'm still testing the GH/kh after to make sure I have it where I want it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


gh and kh are always constant. maybe a slight difference in the ph but the trouble was with the difference in TDS. some say it's not a problem when you go from high to low, the problem is otherway around. from low to high and this makes sense .


----------



## powderwt (Apr 21, 2017)

Razvan Virna said:


> gh and kh are always constant. maybe a slight difference in the ph but the trouble was with the difference in TDS. some say it's not a problem when you go from high to low, the problem is otherway around. from low to high and this makes sense .


You're saying your gh and kh doesn't change with your TDS change?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Such drastic tds shock will kill them surely. Not instantly but in a day or two. Try to reduce like 10 tds a day and they ll be fine.


----------



## Razvan Virna (May 29, 2018)

powderwt said:


> You're saying your gh and kh doesn't change with your TDS change?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Why would they change? i am using RO water with bee shrimp gh+ when i do waterchanges. kh is always 0 gh 5-6.

Bump:


kashif314 said:


> Such drastic tds shock will kill them surely. Not instantly but in a day or two. Try to reduce like 10 tds a day and they ll be fine.


i've been changing water for about 1 month like this. droping tds from 220 to 180-190 and 0 deaths so far. I want to do water changes to lower tds even more that's why i am asking


----------



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

If you want a bigger drop without lots of changes then you could half empty the tank and the drip water into it to refill over a long period. If you are just using more dilute version of the RO and Shrimp+ work out the portion you want in the tank, remove that amount of water and refill with just RO so by the end of the drip refill you have the perfect proportion.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

The question is here how in the first place your tds reached to 210 if you are using ro water and reminilize it? How often do you do a water change?

Also as Tamsin said if you want a drastic change then drip the water to tank. You ll be safe and do a long drip time.


----------



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

A bit off topic, I've never kept shrimp, and was planning on picking up some amanos soon. Would I need to do anything special with the water changes with the shrimp in there to not shock them? I'm talking weekly 50% wc's


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Igor95 said:


> A bit off topic, I've never kept shrimp, and was planning on picking up some amanos soon. Would I need to do anything special with the water changes with the shrimp in there to not shock them? I'm talking weekly 50% wc's


Amanos can handle a nuclear blast... so long as they have no reason to escape your tank, they'll be fine.




If I'm doing a large water change that would change the TDS, then I usually do drip acclimate the new water back in.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Zoidburg said:


> Amanos can handle a nuclear blas


Lol Zoid. I lol. Very true. Such hardy shrimps. 

And to op as Zoid said they are escape artists. Better to have a tank with lid on.


----------



## Razvan Virna (May 29, 2018)

kashif314 said:


> The question is here how in the first place your tds reached to 210 if you are using ro water and reminilize it? How often do you do a water change?
> 
> Also as Tamsin said if you want a drastic change then drip the water to tank. You ll be safe and do a long drip time.


in this tank i am talking about i am using macros and micros that's why my tds goes up.
I also have amano shrimps and no lid on the tank. so far so god none of them escaped


----------



## ILikeRice (Jul 9, 2017)

You could do 10% w/c weekly. Constant w/c would cause a fluctuation in gH and unsuccessful molts. I'm sure most keepers notice that with weekly w/c there is usually molts found minutes to a day later.


----------



## Razvan Virna (May 29, 2018)

ILikeRice said:


> You could do 10% w/c weekly. Constant w/c would cause a fluctuation in gH and unsuccessful molts. I'm sure most keepers notice that with weekly w/c there is usually molts found minutes to a day later.


i do a water change everytime my tds reaches 210-220 (that's like twice a week 20-30% waterchange each time) and i drop my tds under 180


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

Razvan Virna said:


> in this tank i am talking about i am using macros and micros that's why my tds goes up.


High macro levels and caridinas don't mix well. I would try keeping nitrates below 5 ppm and scale the rest of the nutrients to that. Plenty of plants can grow healthy and green with lean nutrient dosing, especially in a low tech environment... which a shrimp tank should be. If I can keep my HC carpet alive and well with a KH of 0, GH of 4 and a TDS of less than 140, then I don't see where it would be detrimental to grow other species this way too. I've been sort of following the PPS way of dosing but I'll admit that I skip a day or 3 of dosing more often than not. The debris from shrimp food probably helps keep my carpet green as well. 

10-15% weekly water changes are more than enough in a stable, matured shrimp tank, IME. Some keepers seldom do water changes (every few months). I doubt my TDS climbs more than a few ppm over a weeks time but I still like change a little every week or two. Gives me a chance to skim any excess film off the water surface too. I only do 5-10% at a time. I spend more time topping off evaporation with distilled water than anything else.


----------



## Razvan Virna (May 29, 2018)

OKAY did today a 25% water change in the caridinas tank without the drip method. all is good. tds was 144 and water i added was 94.


----------

